# Absicherung 1phasen Motor



## Naruna (11 März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne mal von euch wissen was ihr mir für eine Absicherung bei einem 1phasen Motor mit einer Leistung von 60W 
Betriebsspannung 230V empfehlen würdet?
In der Steuerung werden später 8 Motoren eingesetzt diese sind mit einem Motorschutz 1,6A abgesichert.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 März 2013)

Hallo,
dann hast du keinen Motorschutz sondern eher eine Art Leitungschutz ...
Für einen Motorschutz hängt immer nur *ein* Motor hinter *einem* dazu passenden Motorschutzschalter.

Gruß
Larry

... aber mit einem Motorschutzschalter würde ich das auch machen ... einen pro Motor ...


----------



## winnman (12 März 2013)

Motorschutzschalter und Motorschutzrelais gibts ab 0,1A, also kein Problem die richtigen einzusetzten.

Falls du Platzprobleme hast, könntest du ev. je 3 Motore über einen Schalter fahren (je 1 pro Phase am MSS) hat natürlich den Schönheitsfehler, dass du nicht genau ermitteln kannst welcher der 3 Motore den Überstrom produziert. Also am besten 1 MSS pro Motor und den Strom über alle 3 Strompfade schleifen.

Aber schau mal bei RS, Conrad und Co, es sollte so einphasige Bimetallrelaist geben (kenn ich von Kältekompressoren) hab aber da keine Details und die sied meist nicht Reiheneinbaufähig und haben wohl auch keine Hilfskontaket zur Auswertung.


----------



## Naruna (30 März 2013)

winnman schrieb:


> Also am besten 1 MSS pro Motor und den Strom über alle 3 Strompfade schleifen.



Hey, habe es nun so geplant das ich jeden Motor mit einem MSS 0,26A absichere, hab aber noch eine frage was es damit auf sich hat den Strom über alle Strompfade zu Schleifen?


----------



## c.wehn (30 März 2013)

Viele Motorschutzschalter überwachen auf Symmetrie, Phasenausfall.


----------



## Naruna (30 März 2013)

Also ich setze folgende MSS ein https://eb.automation.siemens.com/mall/de/b6/Catalog/Product/3RV2011-0DA10


----------



## mnuesser (30 März 2013)

Also man nehme die Phase, klemme diese auf 1 (Meist Oben links) gehe dann von 2 weg mit dem Draht und klemme ihn auf 3, gehe dann von vier weg zum Motor auf Phasenanschluß.
Dann nimmst du den N, legst den Draht auf 5, und gehst von 6 weg zum Motor auf den N Anschluß... du führst halt den Strom über alle Kontakte des MSS

Motorschutz (Elektrotechnik) ? Wikipedia


----------



## Naruna (30 März 2013)

Okay, danke! Das hat mir nun geholfen, ich hatte es so verstanden als würde ich von 1 - 6 durchschleifen und von dort aus auf den Motor. Da hätte ich nämlich nicht verstanden was das für einen Sinn hätte.


----------

